# Claymore



## nevillethorndike (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi,

Anybody any ideas as to why the Claymore III ex Caledonian MacBrayne is currently here in Dover?

Cheers
Nigel T


----------



## iain mac (Jun 13, 2005)

apparently she's been chartered by a farmers co-op to carry livestock to Dunkirk.


----------



## nevillethorndike (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks very much for that.
I've just posted a picture of her

Rgds
Nigel T


----------

